# Thorn in the eye...



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a call into my vet, but figured I would see what people may suggest while I am waiting for the call back. I scanned the search but I could not locate a thread about eye scratches.

Gargamel accidentally ran through some thorns/Bryer patch I don't really know what they are called but they suck and hurt like hell. Like Rose bushes without the roses. Anyway, he seems OK except I saw one bounce off his eye and I cant tell if its scratched, but its been watering since we got home about an hour ago.

Anything I can do for him? I know when I scratched my eye I was told to stay out of lights for a few days but nothing else could really be done for it.

Should I flush it? leave it alone? could be my imagination but I feel like its swelling a bit and I am worried one might be stuck or could it just be a scratch?

Thanks in advance for your response. Poor Mel.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

take him to the vet.. this happened to my cousins dog.. had to have the eye stitched closed to heal.. he's all better now


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a horse get a thorn stuck in her eye and she went permenently blind in that eye { vet error caused it not the thorn itself } But id get him to a vet and make sure nothing is actually stuck in there and see if there is anything that needs attention, at the very least they can flush it really good , maybe the water eye is cause something tiny is in it , you know how we feel when an eyelash gets in there it hurts.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ouch! Stitches in the eye. OOOOOWWWIE! lol thanks I will take him as soon as they let me


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you have any Terramycin on hand? If you do you should flush the eye with sterile saline solution and put a little bit of the ointment in the affected eye if you have an E collar you can use that to prevent the dog from messing with his eye if you notice him trying to scratch at it. Still take him to the vet to have them look at it and make sure he didn't tear his cornea which could cause an ulcer of the eye. The ointment below is something everyone should keep at home in their medicine cabinet. It will treat and prevent infections of the eye.

Terramycin Ophthalmic Ointment : Eye Antibiotic For Dogs & Cats - 1800PetMeds

Sterile saline Solution

saline eye solution for dogs


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh my, that would hurt ..=[ poor guy , I dont really know what to tell you other then take him to the vet , they might have to put that green dye in there to see if the cornia has been scratched .. I hope hes alright ..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks so much Sadie. I do not have any, so I will be sure to pick some up. for prevention, do you use this like once a month? I am sure it will have instructions, but just curious about how often for preventative use. I have some saline wash but its old, not sure if its expired. I am so activated, I called my vet back at 5:30 and they said well the doctor has left can you bring him in tomorrow? Of course I can, but that just pisses me off they could not have called to tell me that and I needed to call them back. I know it was late in the day, but jeesh! He will get his e-collar on, have not noticed him pawing it, but don't want him to start, at least til tomorrow.

Thanks again


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I only use it if there is some sort of sign of infection or trauma to the eye. It's used to prevent infection from happening or if their is a present infection. In a case like yours where you suspect something might have cut or come in contact with his eye it's best to clean it out really well and then just put a dab of the ointment in their which will stop bacteria from growing. I wouldn't recommend using it unless you have a reason to. In this case I suspect your dog might have a slight irritation with the thorn coming in contact with his eye. It doesn't sound serious because you don't see any bleeding or cut's just might be irritated from the contact of the thorn. The eye is very sensitive so even if he didn't tear anything just something hitting the eye or getting in it will still cause the eyes to water, itch, swelling, redness things like that. I think your dog is going to be ok though.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I only use it if there is some sort of sign of infection or trauma to the eye. It's used to prevent infection from happening or if their is a present infection. In a case like yours where you suspect something might have cut or come in contact with his eye it's best to clean it out really well and then just put a dab of the ointment in their which will stop bacteria from growing. I wouldn't recommend using it unless you have a reason to. In this case I suspect your dog might have a slight trauma with the thorn coming in contact with his eye. It doesn't sound serious because you don't see any bleeding or cut's just might be irritated from the contact of the thorn. The eye is very sensitive so even if it didn't tear anything just something hitting the eye or getting in it will still cause the eyes to water, itch, swelling, redness things like that. I think your dog is going to be ok though.


that makes sense, thanks for explaining. and I think he will be OK too, doesn't seem too bad and he could care less. My sister came over and said I am crazy it doesn't look swollen, lol, so I feel better about not being able to get in the vet until tomorrow.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah if it was serious enough you would know. The pupil would be smaller than the other from the force of the object which would put pressure on the nerves behind the eye, you might see a whitish film coating the injured part of the eye. You would see a lot of redness, bleeding. And the dog would def show some sort of discomfort. Always good to get it looked at. But it doesn't sound like anything serious where stitches would be required. The biggest thing is just watch it and make sure you don't see any increase in swelling, itching, redness, discharge things like that. But I do recommend you getting that ointment and keeping it around. It's just good to have in cases like this.


----------

